# مساعدة في شراء جهاز سونار



## msoror (16 أبريل 2011)

ارجوا المساعدة في شراء جهاز سونا لعيادة امراض نساء فانا احترت لفيت كتير وشفت انواع واسعار كتير مثل الايدان رجاء المساعده في اماكن الشراء في مصر والاسعار وافضل الانواع


----------



## ghost_adel (17 أبريل 2011)

امكانياته ايه


----------



## msoror (17 أبريل 2011)

سونار لعيادة ساء فيه نوع اسمه ايدان صيني عامل 11000 بروب واحد فقط والجهاز برتابل


----------



## msoror (19 أبريل 2011)

ايه يا اخونا للدرجة دي السؤال صعب ولا مفيش خبرات ولا ايه


----------



## dr.hend (20 أبريل 2011)

send ur email i ll help


----------



## dr.hend (20 أبريل 2011)

[email protected] his is m mail u can contact me inshallah i ll help


----------



## waleedthehero (20 أبريل 2011)

انا عندى جهاز سونار صينى صناع mindray هم من صنعوه (sinohero) مع امكانية عمل ديمو لروءية الجهاز 

0141572223


----------



## msoror (20 أبريل 2011)

من فضلك قولي الجهاز موديل كام وهو بورتابل ولا ايه حالتة وعامل مبلغ كام


----------



## م.عماد الدين (21 أبريل 2011)

جهاز ميديسون ممتاز في مجال النسا، و كل شركة من الشركات الكبيرة برضوا بتقدم حلول ممتازة، بس العملية تعتمد على إمكانياتك.

في شركات كتير من الألماني للياباني للكوري للصيني و في ملل تانية، حسب إمكانياتك تقدر تحدد إيه اللي انتا ممكن تشتريه.
تحياتي.


----------



## waleedthehero (22 أبريل 2011)

msoror قال:


> من فضلك قولي الجهاز موديل كام وهو بورتابل ولا ايه حالتة وعامل مبلغ كام




الجهاز يسمى sinohero ,poprtable 







http://www.sinoheromed.com/en/product/show.asp?id=59


----------



## msoror (22 أبريل 2011)

م عماد الدين شاكر جدا علي ردك انا لقيت جهاز اسمة ايدان صيني محمول عامل 11000 ضمان سنة ايه رايك والجهاز الي حضرتك بتقول علية صناعتة ايه وعامل كام تقريبا واشتريه منين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## msoror (4 مايو 2011)

يا اخوانا الايدان افضل ولا المندري الاتنين صيني بس الفرق في السعر كبير


----------



## biogenious (14 مايو 2011)

اخى العزيز بدايه لازم تقولنا انت حاطط مبلغ كام للجهاز وعايزة كام بروب لو نساء هتحتاج 2 والسوق يستوعب كل حاجة امكانياتك هتحصر شويه الاجهزة لو بتفكر فى صينى ماركه مندراى محترمه وفى منها بورتابل وسعر كويس لو كورى ماركه ميدسون حاجة شيك وصورته محترمه جدا لو بتفكر فى حاجة عاليه شويه فى جى اى وفيليبس الوكا يابانى حاجة تعيش معاك على المدى البعيد عذرا للاطاله


----------



## sharm1000 (23 مايو 2011)

حسب امكانيات حضرتك في الكوري مثل المدسون مع شركة الرضوان و دة غالي كتير و فية الفوكودا و دة وضوح الصورة احسن شوية و دة مع الفاطمية في القصر العيني و فية الصيني و اعتبران المينداري من افضل الانواع الصيني اللي موجودة في السوق هوة و البلسون


----------



## olaismail (29 يونيو 2011)

انا كمان عايزه جهاز سونار مستعمل [email protected]


----------



## mohabd28eg (3 يوليو 2011)

يا ريت اللي عنده خبرة بالسونار 
يوضح لينا الفرق بينهم
وتكنيك الصناعة وايهم افضل
ومشكورين


----------



## ميدي تيك (4 يوليو 2011)

جربي*سونار*ميديتك*عندهم*مودلات*كتير*منيحه*كلها*بجودة* CE & ISO 13485 
www.meditech.com.cn


----------



## eng_walidh (4 يوليو 2011)

الانواع المتاحة واسعارها بالتقريب هى :
ايدان (صينى) بحوالى 11000 جنيه
بلسون (صينى) بحوالى 10000 جنية
فوكودا (يابانى ) بحوالى 30000 جنيه
وهذة الاجهزة متاحة بشركة الفاطمية بالعباسية القاهرة او طنطا


----------



## mohamedfarid (20 نوفمبر 2011)

msoror قال:


> ارجوا المساعدة في شراء جهاز سونا لعيادة امراض نساء فانا احترت لفيت كتير وشفت انواع واسعار كتير مثل الايدان رجاء المساعده في اماكن الشراء في مصر والاسعار وافضل الانواع




انا اقدر اساعد فى شراء جهاز السونار انا مهندس اجهزة طبية رقم التليفون 01067852561


----------

